# illness benefit question.. need advice please



## paddyjnr (14 Jan 2013)

I have been on illness benefit for the last 5 years since I had to leave my job of 18 years. My condition came to a head in 2010 where I found myself at a 'rock bottom' and sought more help which part of it required attendance to an outreach program.
I applied for an exemption and received it for one year which ended in November 2011. My doc and other professional's deemed me unfit to work full time because of the severity of my condition but did say I was making great progress because of the outreach program.
 I was given the option to re-apply for an exemption for the 2nd year which I did and was refused like many others on the same scheme and I have appealed it to the chief medical adviser along with letters from the professional people involved with my situation. 
My problem is the letter allows me to attend my scheme as normal while still retaining my benefits until such time as I get an answer from the chief medical adviser but Fas have now given me an ultimatum that I either work on the outreach program or stay on illness benefit and I have 2 weeks to decide.
Is this common practice??? I am at my wits end and don.t know what to do.
Could anybody please advise me..


----------



## paddyjnr (15 Jan 2013)

Please excuse me for replying to my own message and I am not trying to 'bump it up' but something I have come across has me even more confused... I don't no whether Fás is correct to do this or not but it does seem a little strange that they can do this considering that they are now under the very same body as the very place that are allowing me to continue on,.... until I hear otherwise from the chief medical advisor. 'From 1st January, 2012, Employment Services and Employment Programmes were transferred to the Department of Social Protection.' http://www.fas.ie/en/About+Us/Home/default.htm 
and the Illness benefit section [broken link removed]
I am so confused...


----------



## elcato (16 Jan 2013)

I don't know the answer to your question but as I see it you were on Illness benifit and this does not allow you to be on an outreach program as well ? You want to do both again but they are saying either you stay on IB or join the outreach program and lose the IB when it's complete ? I'd probably stay on IB first and work on getting the exemption second as I would think it is harder to get back on IB after the outreach program than the other way around. Sorry for not being able to answer your exact question.


----------



## gipimann (16 Jan 2013)

Illness Benefit exemptions were discontinued from Feb 2012.  Anyone who has an exemption will keep it until its review date.

Persons who wish to take up part-time work and keep some of their Illness Benefit must apply for Partial Capacity Benefit.

Here is the information on Illness Benefit and FÁS courses from the Operational Guidelines on Illness Benefit:

_FÁS Training Course_
_Applications may be made by the individual or by FÁS, and all applicants must:_
_*a)* make an application on the official Form *IB141*_
_This form asks the customer to give details of the proposed training course, the activities involved, how illness affected previous employment, how proposed training will improve the customer's condition and enable them to resume usual type of work or begin new work, etc._
_*b)* furnish a report from their GP on the official Form IB141A _
_This form asks the doctor to furnish a confidential medical report on the customer's medical condition, treatment, additional information and to indicate the degree to which the customer's condition has affected their functional capacity._
_*c)* submit the FÁS application form (with details of the course as listed below) and signed by both FÁS and the customer. _
*FÁS Specialist Training Provision:*

_There is no requirement to complete Forms IB141 and IB141A where the FÁS application is for specialist training for persons with disabilities. Such applications are normally processed without reference to a medical assessor._
_*Opinion of Medical Assessor*

The completed form is forwarded with the claim papers to one of the Department's Medical Assessors for an opinion whether the proposed training is in the nature of rehabilitation or occupational therapy. In expressing an opinion the Medical Assessor will weigh up all of the evidence, including medical evidence held on file in the Department about the customer's health, the information furnished about the training by the customer, and the medical evidence from the doctor/consultant submitted on their behalf.
If the Medical Assessor considers that further information is needed about the proposed training before coming to a conclusion in a case, they will ask the Illness Benefit Section to contact the customer for it. The Medical Assessor may also ask the Section to invite the customer to submit more detailed medical evidence.
_


----------



## paddyjnr (16 Jan 2013)

Thank you both for your replies, so Gipimann does this suggest my appeal is all in vane also How come I wasn't told to apply on this form when I furnished all my appeal letters to them in oct 12 which are still apparently in a bundle awaiting to be looked at by the chief medical adviser??


----------



## gipimann (16 Jan 2013)

The only place who can tell you for sure is Illness Benefit Section.


----------



## paddyjnr (19 Jan 2013)

gipimann said:


> The only place who can tell you for sure is Illness Benefit Section.


 Thank you for your replies and yes Gipimann I got my answer from them... I emailed them and they rang me back the following day..


----------



## elcato (21 Jan 2013)

> Thank you for your replies and yes Gipimann I got my answer from them...  I emailed them and they rang me back the following day..


So what was the outcome ?


----------



## paddyjnr (21 Jan 2013)

elcato said:


> So what was the outcome ?


The outcome was I was allowed the exemption until the end of the year.


----------



## paddyjnr (21 Jan 2013)

cashier said:


> That is good news for you, wishing you well on your recovery



Thank you so much cashier.


----------



## gipimann (22 Jan 2013)

Glad to hear you had a good result, paddyjnr.  Best of luck with the course.


----------

